# My 100% Coconut Soap



## Luckyone80 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am IN LOVE with this soap and think I will be making a lot more. The batter behaved beautifully, I had lots of time to work with it before it started to set up so I will try swirls in the next batch. Its scented with Winter Gardenia from BB, I will call this "Snow White". Did I mention that I LOVE the way it turned out?!?


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 7, 2015)

That looks so perfectly shiny and smooth!


----------



## janzo (Jan 7, 2015)

That looks lovely.  I normally do mine by HP, it is my husbands favourite soap, scented with Lavender and Amber.  You have inspired me to do a batch by CP, thank you!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 8, 2015)

It's beautiful! 

 IrishLass


----------



## osso (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks great. I love 100% coconut.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 8, 2015)

It looks great, I love the slick waxy look.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 8, 2015)

That turned out really lovely looking.


----------



## lsg (Jan 8, 2015)

100% coconut tends to turn out a beautiful white.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 8, 2015)

janzo said:


> That looks lovely. I normally do mine by HP, it is my husbands favourite soap, scented with Lavender and Amber. You have inspired me to do a batch by CP, thank you!


 
Thats awesome, you're welcome!


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you! I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## biarine (Jan 9, 2015)

Beautiful soap and I am sure I will love that gardenia


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Jan 9, 2015)

What are the benefits of 100% coconut? Is it drying?


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 9, 2015)

Mind posting the superfat and water %?


----------



## lillybella (Jan 9, 2015)

The Winter Gardenia from BB is WONDERFUL!!!

Is 100% Coconut a good choice for my first CP or HP soap?


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 9, 2015)

rainycityjen said:


> Mind posting the superfat and water %?


20% SF and 36% water


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 9, 2015)

lillybella said:


> The Winter Gardenia from BB is WONDERFUL!!!
> 
> Is 100% Coconut a good choice for my first CP or HP soap?



I only do cp and IMO it would be a good first soap to make. I had no problems with it. It does get hot so soap around 85-90 degrees and depending on your mold, prob don't need to insulate. I used a cardboard box and insulated but checked it every 15 min to see what it was doing and I uninsulated when i saw it gel all the way through.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 9, 2015)

That's beautiful! I got a sample of that FO in my last order from them. Am I misunderstanding something though? I'm having issues with early setting up, and I thought someone said that coconut oil ( in high %) tended to set up way faster, yet you had time to swirl? I must be doing something terribly wrong :-( 
Your soap is lovely.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 9, 2015)

Also, I hear a lot about gel phase and how some people want it and others don't, yet I don't know what I should look for to recognize it.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 9, 2015)

FloridaSoaper said:


> What are the benefits of 100% coconut? Is it drying?



http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/SpecialtySoapRecipes/a/100-Coconut-Oil-Soap-With-20-Superfat.htm


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 9, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Also, I hear a lot about gel phase and how some people want it and others don't, yet I don't know what I should look for to recognize it.



I personally love for my soaps to gel. Below are 3 different soaps in different stages of gel. The soap on the left is before gel starts, the middle is partial gel (it starts on the inside of the soap and gravitates outwards), the soap on the right is at full gel.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 9, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Am I misunderstanding something though? I'm having issues with early setting up, and I thought someone said that coconut oil ( in high %) tended to set up way faster, yet you had time to swirl? I must be doing something terribly wrong :-(


Yeah before I made it a couple people said it sets up fast but actually it took longer than my other soaps to trace, not as long as castile but at least a good 5 or so minutes and then I had time to play with the top for another 5 mins or so.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 9, 2015)

I love my coconut with 20% SF, every batch gels without any help and they all end up opaque and beautiful. You have a lovely soap there and I have been wanting to try that fragrance, I have a sample at home I think I am going to have to bust out this weekend.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 10, 2015)

Well now luckyone, now I don't think my soaps are gelling...I've never seen any of mine do that. Can you tell in the final result if your soap went through gel phase? Does it have a particular characteristic? May be another aspect of soaping I'm missing out on.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 10, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Well now luckyone, now I don't think my soaps are gelling...I've never seen any of mine do that. Can you tell in the final result if your soap went through gel phase? Does it have a particular characteristic? May be another aspect of soaping I'm missing out on.



Well with this particular soap since it gelled, it's more translucent and shiny looking than if it wouldn't have gelled. Some people think gelling makes the colors more vibrant, the soap get harder faster, etc


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 10, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Well now luckyone, now I don't think my soaps are gelling...I've never seen any of mine do that. Can you tell in the final result if your soap went through gel phase? Does it have a particular characteristic? May be another aspect of soaping I'm missing out on.



Soaps that gel go through the saponification process faster. Non gelled soaps may still zap for a couple of days after making them, and be soft and difficult to unmold. Gelling is really a personal preference. It's good to try both methods to see which you prefer.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 10, 2015)

Question on SF. is this an exception for superfatting this high? Also, any time you SF, do you add at particular time? I have always added all oils and butters at onset. 
Want to try this. Wish me luck. I need it.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 10, 2015)

Can someone check my values for this? 5 lb coconut soap:
80 oz co
30.4 oz water (distilled)
11.73 oz lye
2.5 FO

What size mold?


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 10, 2015)

Actually, water content is 28.8 oz


----------



## seven (Jan 10, 2015)

@Luckyone80
that is one beautiful soap! i love how white and translucent coconut soaps look!

@Cactuslily
it is better to start your own thread at the cp soap forum. also, there is a sticky over there that tells you how to figure out how much oils needed in a mold.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry. Thank you


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 10, 2015)

seven said:


> @Luckyone80
> that is one beautiful soap! i love how white and translucent coconut soaps look!


Thank you Seven!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 10, 2015)

I love the simplicity of your soap and the translucent colour, it's really beautiful. Can't wait to try this myself now. Thank you for posting.


----------

